# Impact Carbs, Net Carbs and Effective Carbs



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Find out exactly what these terms mean, how they are being used in foods and supplements and if they are actually effective in a low-carb diet. The answers may surprise you!Low-carb diets are here to stay. There is no question that they can be very effective for fat loss when done properly. But low-carb diets [...]

*Read More...*


----------

